# 1991 swift kontiki spares



## 104984 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi, does anyone know where i can get spares for my kontiki i.e a new toilet door lock and outside extractor cover as mine is broke . thanks martin


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Martin, Charles and Son near Poole advertise as holding Kontiki spares. Phone 01202 733772 - www.charlesandson.co.uk.. If your extractor cover is the one in the kitchen area fitted to the side of the van I would also like one if you find anywhere to get them.
Ian


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

That link doesnt work Ian.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Martin, The door lock is a standard part which any dealer should still have in stock. If you get really stuck PM me & I will get one sent out from work. The vent cover you are after has been unavailable for years, we normally fit a similar but alternative extractor in its place, Steve


----------



## 104984 (Jun 5, 2007)

thank's for your help guy's i'll see if i can find a suitable cover to fit.


----------

